# New Order



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I went to the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center on Monday on our way home from spending Easter with the grandkids. I had stopped and talked with them about 2 weeks ago. So this time I took my book of pictures down with me to show the Director. She ordered over $1000 worth that she wants in 3 weeks for the beginning of tourist season. She said whatever sells well she would probably start ordering 12 to 15 at a time. She told me between 30% to 40% was what they wanted discounted from my prices. I told her the best I would do is 30%. She accepted and would pay me upon delivery. She said they would buy them outright and then would sell them at my suggested list. So guess my vacation this weekend with the grandson is over and off to the shop to turn tomorrow. So 10 peppermills, 20 birdhouses, 20 key chain pill holders, 20 key chain toothpick holders, 4 toothpick dispensers, and 4 lidded boxes to start. Today I got all the toothpick holders and pill holder blanks cut and glued. The toothpick dispensers I had on hand. Also turned 4 antique mills today and hopeing to finish the other six tomorrow. Anyway I hope this works out well. Be nice to sell them and not have to keep track of the turnings as it is 60 miles to the place. She said they are getting setup to sell Kansas small handmade products and nothing commercial. Some guy there was already selling pens so she didn't want any of those. No vases or bowls as she said they were just to big especially for tourist on a tourist bus. She said they had over 200,000 visitors last year. I am excited and hope this works out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

" Honey, I'm going into the shop----forever". LOL

Congratulations, Bernie. Due, no doubt, to your attention to detail and finish.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking work! I enjoy seeing all the projects you've uploaded. I've been thinking about taking some items to local places here in Kentucky, and was very interested in the negotiations you made with the Director of the Center. It gives me a better idea of how to approach people.
Of particular interest is how to establish the pricing. I hope you don't mind me asking what retail price you suggested that she sell the items for. Especially the lidded boxes. I want to make some samples to show to prospective buyers at places like you went to, but don't really have any idea of what to tell them I expect to get for them.
I didn't see the photos of the pill holders you mentioned, but I'll go through your uploads more thoroughly to see if it's there. Thanks. Jim


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and Jim.

Jim the prices I get for lidded boxes mostly depends on wood species I use and how elaborate I get with them. A simple lidded box with maybe a bead or two and maybe a burned line or two out here I get from $18 to $35. The top end would be larger size boxes. As for the key ring pill holders and toothpick holders I generally get $15 for the wood and $18 for acrylic. Here are some pic's for you to see.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. That gives me something to start making a plan. Great looking photos, by the way. Thanks. Jim


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Jim.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Those are pretty little turnings! Love the attractive colors and shapes. They are great souvenir items and gift ideas. You make beautiful works. Like them all.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. I just completed the bodies and bottoms for 20 mini birdhouses. I have 5 of the 20 completely finished. Toothpick holders and pill holder make great gifts and momento's.


----------

